# My custom emote(s)



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

.........







































































Dont judge


----------



## Emoskater (Jan 30, 2010)

XD


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Great.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Great.



You look sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, have some


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 30, 2010)

Not funny.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I laughed.


----------



## Domination (Jan 30, 2010)

I suggest you to go look at some normal penises other than your boyfriend's deformed one.






But seriously, I think this thread belongs in EoF.


----------



## Emoskater (Jan 30, 2010)

moogle dominates dis shit


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

inb4eof


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Not funny.



You probably should get over your inflated sense of maturity and realise the humour in it :|


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess what?

*JIBUN WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> MuppetInvasion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now i know why you have such a fucking large Post count, you post pointless shit


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, this whole thread is pointless shit.


----------



## Emoskater (Jan 30, 2010)

my thoughts exactly


----------



## luke_c (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> MuppetInvasion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's just started watching Code Geas R1... Wait til' you get to R2's openings


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noononononono I am trying to show the wider community my smiley!!!


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> noononononono I am trying to show the wider community my smiley!!!


replace the word smiley with penis and you have it


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

What about we meet halfway and you all have a look at my smiling penis.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already have. OP4 and OP3 suck. OP1, OP2 and OP5 ftw.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> What about we meet halfway and you all have a look at my smiling penis.


Please...shut the fuck up and dosent this count as pornography anyways so could one of the mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lock this topic?

Btw that smiley is to-scale of your penis


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> *Btw that smiley is to-scale of your penis*


The smiley is x4 the size of his penis.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well played...


----------



## Emoskater (Jan 30, 2010)

XD niice


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, because this counts as pornography -.-...... Im a girl goddamnit, im glad that if i have a penis its miniscule.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> Yes, because this counts as pornography -.-...... Im a girl goddamnit, im glad that if i have a penis its miniscule.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> MuppetInvasion said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Yes, because this counts as pornography -.-...... Im a girl goddamnit, im glad that if i have a penis its miniscule.



What?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 30, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> MuppetInvasion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.yltcaxE


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont understand -.-


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> I dont understand -.-


Yes you do.


----------



## Emoskater (Jan 30, 2010)

i dont think anyone does or even will at any point in time


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

OH right...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> OH right......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freak.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 30, 2010)

that is all.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> that is all.


You suck.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey dbag! the penis emote is hella funny and you can go suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you disagree!


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

Threads like this make me want to leave the internet.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 30, 2010)

I think she's referring to the clit. Anyways the smiley is okay. You should mess with the sprite a little, someone mentioned that it looks deformed and I think they're right.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry...


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Threads like this make me want to leave the internet.


+1


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 30, 2010)

Once again, sorry for this eyesore of a triple post.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 30, 2010)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I think she's referring to the clit. Anyways the smiley is okay. You should mess with the sprite a little, someone mentioned that it looks deformed and I think they're right.



You already said that 8 minutes ago.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I think she's referring to the clit. Anyways the smiley is okay. You should mess with the sprite a little, someone mentioned that it looks deformed and I think they're right.



Thankyou for providing some useful discussion to this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont understand the haters, its like they've never seen a penis on the internet before.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 30, 2010)

Yey for triple posts.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

Fucking bump? You kidding me?
GTFO.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Fucking bump? You kidding me?
> GTFO.


Fucking bump? You kidding me?
GTFO.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 30, 2010)

I think she's referring to the clit. Anyways the smiley is okay. You should mess with the sprite a little, someone mentioned that it looks deformed and I think they're right.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 30, 2010)

sorry everyone, bad reception here. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

I think she's referring to the clit. Anyways the smiley is okay. You should mess with the sprite a little, someone mentioned that it looks deformed and I think they're right.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 30, 2010)

Keep your penises to yourselves. K? Thanks.


----------

